

Grow Up - yarcom
http://yaronschoen.com/articles/grow_up/

======
GBKS
Reducing design to pure visual style is similar to reducing programming to
writing lines of code. Neither is enough to create a useful, engaging product.
Neither nice code nor nice style in itself means that your product is good.

I assume the original post was written in response to a personal experience
and then generalized into blanket statements. This seems to happen a lot
online with all the "X lessons from Y" blog posts floating around.

------
WalterSear
No, you grow up.

Find some evidence to back up your thesis rather than pointing at pretty stuff
and saying "see, designed!" and ugly stuff and saying "see, no designer here!"

~~~
AznHisoka
upvoted. I hate it when people tell me to grow up.. sounds so egotistical

